# Experimentals at ADGA shows?



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you show experimentals at ADGA show's ? Is there a class for them? My son likes a 50% oberhasil doe but wants to breed her to a 100 nubian, this would make any does an experimental correct!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep! You certainly can show them. They would be in the Recorded Grade class.
Yes, I do believe that would make them experimentals.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, Katherine is right...they will show in the Recorded Grade class. Is your Ober doe a cross or just has an unreg. dam? Since your Ober is not American or Purebred...the kids will be Grade Experimentals..they can still be shown, though.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Jacque. I wasn't sure exactly how all of the experimental stuff worked. Althought that is good to know... I still have to register my doeling from this year. Her dam is a grade 50% Alpine, and her Sire is an American Saanen. So, this applies to Hazel too.
Good to know!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

if there are none of them reg yet then you would have to get an adga member to write a letter saying in there opinion that doe conforms to the standard of that breed. then she will be a record grade/experamental then any of her daushters would be reg grade & on the 3rd generation if you stay with the one breed the doe kids from that would be american bred


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

as long as they have papers, there is a recorded grade class. You can even show NOA doe that has no lineage behind her in the recorded grade class. as long as she is papered as said and tattooed.
beth


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

that is true & some of the nicest goats at a show have been the recorded grades. when i was in maine there was a rec. grade named pizza's when she was 13 yrs old & had 12 kidings she still went best in show. she was unbelievable & a great doe. there was nothing could touch her.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

My most favorite doe was alpine/nubian. We had more fun in the show ring. She was a very nice doe in all ways. There are some very beautiful recorded grades in the show ring that would give any purebred a run for their money!!!!! 
Sue


----------

